# Halo models her new flyball harness



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

So excited, we start class in two weeks, and the confirmation email I got after enrolling online said we need either a flyball harness or a regular back connection harness which I don't have. I ordered this one from Clean Run - doesn't she look cute? :wub:










I got her pink so people wouldn't keep assuming she's a boy. She was the pink collar puppy, so once again she's pretty in pink!

Being a drama queen, she immediately flung herself to the floor and pouted (she hates harnesses, lol!)










I couldn't get a good angle at first, one that would show the harness, because Keefer kept getting in the way - I finally had to shut him in the office so I could get some decent pics.










She was giving me the stink eye right before I got this shot :laugh:


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Love her eyes in the 2nd pic!!

Flyball sounds like so much fun, and right up her alley!!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Halo look beautiful with her new pink harness!!!:wub: We have pink collars for Molly and people still assume she is a male!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Keefer wants to be in the spot light too!!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

valb said:


> Love her eyes in the 2nd pic!!
> 
> Flyball sounds like so much fun, and right up her alley!!


That's her "poor me" look.  She's so cute when she does that that I have to laugh! 

I'm hoping she likes flyball - it's got all the right stuff, she loves to run and jump, she's extremely fast, and she loves to retrieve and carry balls.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

she looks so pretty! even if she is pouting! lol. Shasta has a pink leash and people STILL think she's a boy. its like everyone assumes all GSDs are males. lol


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

Flyball? really? I'm sure she'll love it. We went once with Iska just to check it out. Barking dogs everywhere. Dogs are good with it, me - not so much. We're all about calm. Have fun and keep us updated. 

Don


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

She looks great in her harness - I love her pouty face


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I can't wait to hear how it goes, I have a feeling this will be "her thing".

The harness is very nice! Looks too cute on her!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

DonP said:


> Barking dogs everywhere.


Yeah, I'm thinking she'll fit right in, lol! She can be very vocal when she's excited. 

I'm mostly worried about my knees - if they hold out, this could be her thing!


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Cute! Your dogs are GORGEOUS!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Beautiful fur babies you got there!


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Love it!! She wears the pink very well.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:wub: Keefalo!!

Halo looks a little peeved, better make sure all the knives are put away!! oke:

Can't wait to hear how flyball goes! I'm sure she will love it!


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Halo looks great in her harness - that one looks quite comfortable for her to wear as well - very pretty!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

sagelfn said:


> Halo looks a little peeved, better make sure all the knives are put away!! oke:


:spittingcoffee:


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

sagelfn said:


> Halo looks a little peeved, better make sure all the knives are put away!! oke:


If you think I'm joking... http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...alo-psycho-killer-knife-wielding-pupster.html :wild: :rofl:


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello Deb,

Your baby girl sure has grown up into a beauty! I am sure once she figures out the harness means time to play ball she will be sitting pretty begging you to put it on her 

And it would only be natural for your handsome dude to see the camera in your hands and assume it means his adoring fans are asking for him... again )))


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

sagelfn said:


> If you think I'm joking... http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...alo-psycho-killer-knife-wielding-pupster.html :wild: :rofl:


I didn't, that picture is why I was laughing!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I know you knew what I was talking about, that is for the newbies


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

AK GSD said:


> I am sure once she figures out the harness means time to play ball she will be sitting pretty begging you to put it on her


I hope so - 'cause right now the harness apparently means she's to throw herself to the ground in a huff! :wild:

_*the knife wielding pupster plots her revenge...*_:help:


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

She's gorgeous! I had to get Sasha a pink color too - I got tired of people asking how old is he.


----------

